# Exciting News about our Forum!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well Guys....

This is a pretty hard message for me to write, but easy in a way as well.

Let me start out by saying I love this forum and I'm not going anywhere. Steve and I have worked way to hard over the last 4 years to just drop and run.

Last year Steve and I were approached by a company wanting to buy the forum. After looking at their forums, I didnt really like the way they
were ran. So we declined. I later got in contact with someone from another company called Forum Foundry. They own the Can-Am Commander Forum as well as the TeRyx forums, The new WildCatForums.net, and many others I'm sure you're familiar with. I've been a member of several for a while and they are great looking forums, and seem to be very well ran. I've enjoyed reading on the Commander and the TeRyx forums. The advertisements are there but are kept to a minimum, and are only on the main pages. They do not put advertisements after every 3 posts/replies like some do. Which was a big factor in my decision. Since I know that bugs a lot of
people and drives them away from forums.

After months of working with them, we have finally agreed to a selling price.

Yes, Steve and I have sold the forum to Forum Foundry.

These guys just don't manage the forums they are also quite involved with the ATV/UTV scene as well. They have sponsored a number of national, regional, and local ATV/UTV Meets and Gatherings. RZRForums.net and Doug Siddens (4Nines) were the first to drive a Polaris RZR in the historic Pikes Peak Challenge. After much thought we felt comfortable turning the site over to fellow enthusiasts that would share the same passion and vision for the forum as we do.

Im excited b/c now I will be able to afford a new wheeler, which is good for the forum b/c you can only imagine all the how-to's I'll be
adding!!  But it is sad to b/c we have all worked very hard to make it what it's become, it's like seeing your kid go off to college or
get married! lol

They (FF) understand that if they come in and just go changing everything all willy nilly that people will leave and they'll have
wasted their money. So I don't forsee a whole lot changing on the forum as far as users are concerned. Now, the subscribing members
option obviously will change. Im sure they will have a different way of handling that, and one of their admin will make that clear as they
get it set up.

What does it mean for our current sponsors? Well, they can finish out their time here, that we agreed upon when they became a sponsor. When
that time is up, they will have to negotiate with F.F. to either stay, or go. I had recently renewed with several of them for another year
so, they wont be going anywhere soon, and I've let them all know that they are all more than welcome to stay here even if they are not
sponsors. They have all become our friends and their knowledge of ATV's is needed and greatly helpful.

I hope that all of our long time members will see this as I do, as a positive change, that is going to make the forum bigger and better.
Instead of dealing with software issues and glitches and problems, we (Steve and I) will have more time to actually participate on the forum
and with all of you, instead of spending all our time dealing with running the site.

I am staying on as an admin as long as possible, so I will still be here to help with member account issues if you have any. If I'm not
available, then we have a good group of mods that you are already familiar with, as well as several new guys/gals from F.F.

Please welcome them all to our home and treat them as you would anyone else who is here to help and learn. 

As I've said many many times, YOU, our members, are what makes this forum so great. If you continue to use our home as you have been for
the last 4 years, we will only continue to grow, and be bigger and better as each year passes.

- Jon


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, shocking . Good for you two thou, congrats


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O wow. As long as they keep it running the way it is now, ill stay on. Congratulations i guess lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow!! That's alot to take in.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, hopefully they won't change it a lot. I like it the way it is. But does this mean more Polaris members? Lol. Well can't wait to see your new bike and see how the new changes go.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

holy crap!! Congratulations Jon and Steve (sniffle)


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Was anything discussed about members who are not subscribers still being able to see pictures that have been uploaded? I know some sites wont let you see the pictures unless you pay.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. 
Well, I'm gonna hang around. I hope you're right about our new owners. I'd hate to see a great site end up like hl. Thanks for such a good explanation of what's been and is going on. Congrats on making a little change on the deal too. It will be good to see you at the labor day ride on a new Teryx.

I'm going in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mule, pictures should not be affected. Like I mentioned I've been a member of the teryx and commander forums and they are not run much different than the way we do things here. The new owners have mentioned several times that they do not plan on making a lot of those kind of changes. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

We will still be on tapatalk though right?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> O wow. As long as they keep it running the way it is now, ill stay on. Congratulations i guess lol


same here, i think ive been on here a year almost and i love it!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bruteman19 said:


> We will still be on tapatalk though right?


i'm sure . if not they are behind times if not.. since they own other forums i'm sure they are tapatalk friendly


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Hopefully all goes well and enjoy your new ride and newly found free time!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well guys, thanks for a fun few years. Congratulations on the sale. It'll be odd not having you two at the helm.

D


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Love this foum and hope it.stays that way. On the other hand congrats. Glad you will still be around.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the deal guys. Like all have mentioned I'll be here as long as it doesn't have some drastic change, hopefully I'll get to continue to be a moderator and hopefully help to keep it in the same shape it is now. And Jon, I better see you at a meet and greet soon on that new Rex!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agreed very well said. I hope your right about it not becoming a forum like hl. Aka- constant bash session to anyone who doesnt know everything about a bike. I dont own a brute and am a honda guy myself but all the info and good people on here have helped me learn a great deal about these bikes. ( even makes me want one alittle  )


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats you two. It took me a bit too come around. I hope it doesn't change at all, love this place, it's my second family. Don't know what I'd do without it. I'm on several other forums now and this is the only one that keeps the trash off of it and that's the reason I love it. I have met so many great people off here and helped them too. I don't want it to change. But glad your getting a new ride Jon! It is well deserved. Let me know if I can help on the teryx. My buddy had alot done too his and I've helped on most of it!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tapatalk is here to stay and free to all members. No change there. 

And as mentioned I'll still be a site admin/mod. So no, we will not turn into a HL. 

The site will still be what y'all make of it. If you keep doing what we've been doing it will only get better. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations, guys!

I hope this site stays exactly how it is now. And I hope Jon gets a 2012 Brute or a Can-Am. It'd be nice to see some how-to's on the 2012 Brutes.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about all this.....won't say no more....hope it isn't regretted is all


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It wont be. So dont worry about it.

It's a positive step in a good direction. And if the members keep a positive attitude it will only get better.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats on the sale, I will stay for now, besides the great folks and info one of the reasons I enjoyed this forum, no advertisments and no spam


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Injected said:


> Congrats on the sale, I will stay for now, besides the great folks and info one of the reasons I enjoyed this forum, no advertisments and no spam


 
Agree. I havent been on here long, but this place has become a second home. My gf calls it my wife lol. Glad polaris will still be an admin/moderator. He will keep things in check.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats you two, I haven't been a member very long but I am addicted to this forum. Tap talk allows me to use it several times a day. Hope it stays that way. It's more than just a web forum, it's a community of friends and I'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the reward for all the time and effort put forth. This site is part of my computer routine--> email, craigslist, then mimb. Its 3rd in line only because if it were 1st, I wouldnt get to the other two! This ole guy certainly has and expects to continue to benefit from the knowledge availalble here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*I have a goal, and that's to be bigger than the HL forum. In all sections not just the kawi. I feel we already blow them out of the water in the kawi section, I want all brands to be the same way.

And I feel that with F.F. in control, and the excellent member base that we have, we can achieve that goal.*


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! I'm like most of the others, ain't goin' no where unless all the lil' mall ninjas show up!!! Love how there is no drama here, like said above, it's a friendship/other family. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this forum and will continue to be here i am on here everyday just reading and learning new things. this is the best forum that ive ever used. and like filthy said unless some serious changes are made i wont be leaving anytime soon


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to both of u!!! I can't imagine MIMB being any different than it is right now.. As long as no major changes happen I'm here for the long haul! 

P425: what is gonna happen to (existing) paid SUBSCRIBING Members? Are we going to be charged again right away or is the original time-frame of membership staying in affect? Also any news about subscribing member discount through sponsors?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Original time Frame stands. If you were previously paid up through x day x year, it's good till that day & year. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats Jon and Steve. Yall, along with all the members have built a site that we can all be proud off. Bet it feels pretty good to have it all pay off now. As stated above hopefully norhing goes south, but with as much.time yall have put into this site I'm sure yall did tons of research and trust FF to take this place over and run it properly


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

There are going to be mixed feelings about this but,,,, I am a member over at HL but do not spend NEAR as much time there. This is a great place!!!! And its not if but when we blow HL out of the water in all sections I will be proud to be here.Congrats to you all and good luck to us in the near future. I will be here to stay,,,,unless yall run me off!!!LOL


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

sloboy said:


> There are going to be mixed feelings about this but,,,, I am a member over at HL but do not spend NEAR as much time there. This is a great place!!!! And its not if but when we blow HL out of the water in all sections I will be proud to be here.Congrats to you all and good luck to us in the near future. I will be here to stay,,,,unless yall run me off!!!LOL


X2!! I think this is already a better forum than HL! Only i thing is i wish we had more Popo's.... LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im still here too  not going anywhere!

thanks everyone for supporting and staying with us. 
the community makes this place what it is.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

way too much time invested in reading most of everything in here so no sense in walking away without trying things out first. really do like the site the way it is though! congrats on the deal I hope it accomplishes your wishes for the future of the site.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

well im glad u guys will now have time to enjoy yourselfs. im not going anywhere. i dont have face book or anything like that, this is all i have in my life as to where i can get to meet new people and make friends and aquire info that other wise i would just be lost without. thanks to everyone. and thank you for creating this site....:mimbrules:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Congrats you two, I haven't been a member very long but I am addicted to this forum. Tap talk allows me to use it several times a day. Hope it stays that way. It's more than just a web forum, it's a community of friends and I'm proud to be a part of it.


I agree whole-heartedly with everything Stimpy said. Especially the part about this being a community of friends and I'm proud to be a member! well said Stimpy. Thanks guys. ATVing wouldn't be the same for me without MIMB!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

is there a way to download all the brute info now lol ....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well i know this has got to be a shock to many members ,as well as me ,i hope the forum stays basicly the same, as it a good place to learn ,not a place to pis an moan like other forums, i will hang out as long as i can ,just cant stand all the trash talk that happens on other forums, good luck jon an steve ,still hope to run into you guys somewhere down the line


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to everyone then! - definitely one of the best forums on the net


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as I'm a mod, and Steve and NMK and filthy etc... 

You don't have to worry about (unfriendly) trash talk and kids like on HL. 

Honestly guys they only things that I think you will start to see change, is the layout of the forum itself, I imagine they will start to add new vendors and put their ads at the top of the page and make a forum section for them, like on the forums I mentioned. Which is good b/c now we will have access to a lot of vendors we didnt have before. 

And the "premium membership" vs our "subscribing members" set up. I'm sure they will have all the information for that posted before long.

Also, we are about 2 or 3 versions of VB behind. We just never updated b/c steve had so much custom stuff cut in that updating would have wiped some of it out... So, I guess you can look at that as good or not good. We are going to have the latest and greatest VB forum software at all times. Which is cool! However, some of the cool stuff steve made us, will go away.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All you guys (_& gals_) with concerns about big changes..._relax_. I can tell you from experience with these guys that they don't make any major changes and with Jon & Steve still in the mix, you probably won't notice anything different for quit a while. 

MIMB is one of the strongest fourms on the net. And that's because of its members...that's all of you! YOU are MIMB, and they know that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> All you guys (_& gals_) with concerns about big changes..._relax_. I can tell you from experience with these guys that they don't make any major changes and with Jon & Steve still in the mix, you probably won't notice anything different for quit a while.
> 
> MIMB is one of the strongest fourms on the net. And that's because of its members...that's all of you! YOU are MIMB, and they know that.


Exactly. And I'm really glad to see such a positive response from all of you.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on sale..... y'all earned it.

_Does this mean they will be a discount on MIMB stickers and such?! lol_


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

To bad they dont combine all the forums. It would save me from logging in and out three or four times a sitting. I like being on the different ones to see what the different views good and bad on all the machines are. Like yesterday I was checking out the rzr forum and they were bashing the t4 and I got a good laugh.

Anyway congrats on the sale guys and I dont see much changing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I joined MIMB because it was run and owned by people like myself...people who ride all types of terrain and when breakage happens, fix it...when maintenance is necessary, maintain it. Yea I'm old, but not old enough that I can't learn how to fix my equipment. That's what this forum brought me...a sense of comradery and confidence that whatever problem I encountered fixing my 4 wheeler, there were always MIMB brothers there to help you get it right. This is the apprehension some are currently feeling. Maybe there won't be anyone there to help anymore...only time will tell. Best of luck to Jon & Steve!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No need for apprehension. We're not going anywhere.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got mixed emotions about this. MIMB is near and dear to my heart for many reasons. MIMB was started by a couple of friends that were not happy with the choice of forums at the time. Jon already had a popular site named MUDINMYBLOOD that featured pics, videos, how-to's, etc. He was very popular as a Mod over at HL and was known to be firm but fair. He also had put together the infamous "Center Snork Mod". This gave him great name recognition. It didn't take long for him to warm up to the idea of starting his own forum.
Jon's vision and leadership, coupled with Steve's mad skills, and a ton of input from a bunch of great people, has culminated into one of the best forums around. The MIMB community has formed it's own culture and traditions that have lasted over the years. You don't see this with most forums. Countless number of them have come and gone. It's been a privilege to be a member here. From the start ,through all the ups and downs , I've loved every minute of it. 

Still, I hope corporate control and micro managing doesn't take over. We saw what that did over at that other place. But, I have faith in Jon's judgement.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations Jon & Steve on your success! MIMB is a great place for info and support and I feel it will remain this way. 

I'm sure FF recognize this and won't damage what you guys have worked so hard to build.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, I have been gone from home for 2 days and this comes out. Well, Congratulations John and Steve. I am happy for you guys. Also, thank you to all of the mods and members for making MIMB what it is. I haven't been here from the beginning, but I have been here for going on 3 years and I truly think of everyone here as part of my family. 

:mimbrules:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on the decision to sell guys! Hope there wasnt too much fine print. Really dont feel like replacing my mudinmyblood stickers with another name for this forum lol


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

THANK YOU

This was the first and only forum I have ever joined. You have helped all of us learn and enjoy. Thank you for all your hard work and enjoy your new path in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats awsome for you guys congrats! I hope the forum stays the same and we keep all the members and their knowledge hardly a day goes by that i dont check and see what people are up to and see if there is something i should be doing or checking. Thanks for all the hard work you guys have done!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

congrats on the sale I plan on staying around as this is one of my favorite sites to get on and prob the best for help and info i know this site has saved me a bunch of money ( and costed me some:bigok and gave me somemore riding buddies hope everything stays close to how it is now:374230:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the kind words everyone but please know we arent going anywhere. no names are changing and the rapport between us all sure wont change!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Definitely big congrats to you guys. I look forward to seeing how F.F. can make MIMB even better in the future! (positive thinking right?)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> Congrats on the decision to sell guys! Hope there wasnt too much fine print. Really dont feel like replacing my mudinmyblood stickers with another name for this forum lol


Bwahaha, your worried about peelin some stickers off....you should see how many t-shirts I've had made!
I'm not worried about though, I've seen plenty of positive stuff going on here that it just wouldn't make sense for FF to change it up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Bwahaha, your worried about peelin some stickers off....you should see how many t-shirts I've had made!
> I'm not worried about though, I've seen plenty of positive stuff going on here that it just wouldn't make sense for FF to change it up.


If they do here like they do at...another forum I'm involved with, you won't even know they are around....They have not changed anything in over two years.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Thats good.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok now I'm getting excited!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Bwahaha, your worried about peelin some stickers off....you should see how many t-shirts I've had made!
> I'm not worried about though, I've seen plenty of positive stuff going on here that it just wouldn't make sense for FF to change it up.


Just give the shirts to me and no worries ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Just give the shirts to me and no worries ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hope you wear an extra small or they won't fit


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^lmao


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dang. What kind of man would wear an extra small lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> If they do here like they do at...another forum I'm involved with, you won't even know they are around....They have not changed anything in over two years.



I didn't realize they where the ones who bought MIMB until I went and checked out the other forums Jon listed. I've been a member at one of them longer than MIMB has been around and the only change you ever saw over there was an updated look. All the other stuff, bs'n and trash talk'n , stayed the same lol.
I believe it was a good move.:bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> hope you wear an extra small or they won't fit


:booty: Had to go there huh? I know you got like 100 lbs on me, but come on now....x-small....couldve at least just said adult small :bigok:.


Eastexasmudder said:


> ^^^^lmao


And here you are laughing at him.....don't give Walker any extra attention lol, the more you ag it on the bigger his head gets, he does ride a honda, dont want him to get his head too big to where that lil bike cant tote it around.


mossyoak54 said:


> Dang. What kind of man would wear an extra small lol


He's kiddin lol....well kinda, I wear a large t-shirt. I'm a small guy though, only about 5'9" and 150lbs. ....And I doubt you'd want my shirts, I've got a few actual "MIMB" shirts that I've ordered from Donna, but I've got several that I've gone out on my own to get made for various rides, all read "FILTHYREDNECK" across the chest and have some kind of saying plus the website on the back.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> :booty: Had to go there huh? I know you got like 100 lbs on me, but come on now....x-small....couldve at least just said adult small :bigok:.
> 
> And here you are laughing at him.....don't give Walker any extra attention lol, the more you ag it on the bigger his head gets, he does ride a honda, dont want him to get his head too big to where that lil bike cant tote it around.
> 
> He's kiddin lol....well kinda, I wear a large t-shirt. I'm a small guy though, only about 5'9" and 150lbs. ....And I doubt you'd want my shirts, I've got a few actual "MIMB" shirts that I've ordered from Donna, but I've got several that I've gone out on my own to get made for various rides, all read "FILTHYREDNECK" across the chest and have some kind of saying plus the website on the back.


when you going to make my filthyredneck fan club president shirt .. and shut the front door there's no way you wear a large .. and dont be dogging my lil honda ...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

As some of you may have noticed, Woodbutcher and myself have resigned our position as Moderators here on MIMB. 

Don't be so quick as to think it was because of this change.

I feel that it is good that the forum has moved on and will continue to be the same ol' MIMB. I do however think that this was an opportune time to step down and let some new staff members take control and keep on keepin' on as we have always done.

With that being said.....get yer lazy butts off the computer and LET 'ER EAT!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Tacoma now that yall have some extra time I think we are gonna need to see some serious mud footage......you know, just so we can tell yall are making the most out of your free time :flames:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Patience filthy....patience...

It's coming!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

6 years. Hope the new owners love her like I did! Lol


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! As a member since inception, this is suprising!!!

Understandable though.. Best of luck guys...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

P, I think I have some old screen shots saved someplace. I'll look around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I agree its the members that make this site what it is... like Rmax nmkawie filthy Polaris425 that lean out on limb n make this places what it is. its not a website but a family of people that have mud in their blood.. this is has became my new home. Congrats guys on building something that people love.


----------

